# Introducing a baby mouse to an older mouse?



## Perluna (Oct 1, 2013)

Basically, I have a female mouse called Maisy who is about 8-9 weeks old. She lost her sister Tessy recently due to illness, and she is quite lonely. I have a baby female mouse who is approx. 5-6 weeks old (we can't be sure because we think the breeder lied). The baby was born prematurely and she is quite small, but she is confident and is used to me handling her. We have had her for about 10 days now and she has showed no signs of illness. We have checked her for mites and she is perfectly healthy in every aspect. She does everything a normal mouse should do!

Maisy is a very sweet mouse and she never had any quarrels with Tessy previously. We think that because she misses Tessy, it might help build her confidence again. She is easy to handle but obviously she's wondering where her sister has gone. So,* do you think that it is possible to introduce the baby to Maisy?* *Could Maisy pick on the baby because she is smaller than her, or would she be motherly and take her under her wing?* Thanks


----------



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

You should be fine, female mice are so easy to introduce, I've never had any problems personally.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

There shouldn't be a problem, I've had a litter 30g mouse in with a 60g mouse, it anything the smaller one bossed the bigger one about.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

As already stated female mice can be introduced to each other in the majority of cases without any problems. If you are worried then introduce in a clean unscented cage, adding extra rolls and hiding places.

I did say majority of cases as I did have a mouse I nicknamed `Killa` very rare occasion she actually was ok on the introduction and for several hours until lights out and I had gone to bed, the result was any other mouse in the cage would be dead on the morning, would not make any difference whether in her own cage cleaned and unscented cage or whatever the sex was that was put with her, the result would always bee the same once lights out major fighting and other mouse dead. Apart from that solitary incidence never had a problem since, guess my fault for not asking more about its background before taking it in from an unknown person.


----------

